# CLOVERFIELD: THE MUSICAL



## GatodeCafe (Mar 2, 2009)

Howdy folks, guess who's writing a musical? ME! That's who.

It's going to be a dramatic retelling of the events in the film CLOVERFIELD by JJ Abrams, and all sorts of crazy shit is going to go down. It's literally going to be mad boss. 

This Summer: Lives will be changed, New York with be destroyed, Copyrights will be infringed: CLOVERFIELD THE MUSICAL


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds exciting I hope you plan to make it marketable to the 18-30 year-old market.



No actually this thread is really wanky as in you are a wanker and also answer my fucking question in your question thread already god damn.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 2, 2009)

facepalm.jpg

The movie was great. Why are you going to ruin it?


----------



## Takun (Mar 2, 2009)

Are the seats going to shake all over the place?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> The movie was great. Why are you going to ruin it?



Yeah because we all know what A FAILURE The Producers was on Broadway 

Get a clue, kid.


----------

